# Helpful Hints On Finding A Good Raw Source



## TriniJuice

was doing some "digging" and came across this, figured i post it for others

1. Those companies, which have Steroid powders in name or URL, is FAKE.  

      Although 90% of raw powders are from China, but the raw powders are limited to be sold in Chinese market. None of company can add the banned words into the name or URL, including those companies who have the license to produce Steroid Powders. They normally use Nutraceuticals, Pharmaceuitcals, Life Science&Technology into the company name, it is much easier to be proved by Chinese government.



2. Those Companies, which have many kinds of other realms except for Steroid powders, is FAKE.  

   None Manufactuerer can produce thousands of products, and they can't do raws and finished products in the same factory. 



3. Search the company name in google or yahoo, you may find some complaint or rip-off report in the internet. 



4.  You can prove the costumer servce of that company via email, if his/her reply is fast and professional, you MAY get good service from him/her.



5.  If the company accept Paypal as payment, it will be more worthy-trusted.
     Because Paypal asks about invoice and they ask proof of delivery of the goods . If buyers don't receive the package, Paypal can lock their account in the shortest time. Those bad sources won't accept paypal as payment


----------



## Tren4Life

Wait so your saying paying for illegal drugs with paypal is a good idea? I guess I don't agree.


----------



## stonetag

I've often contemplated making my own gear, after I think it through some, I nix the idea. The hassle of getting a reputable source for the raws, all the other ingredients and components of the process, and of the anxiety of whether it will work out as planned always weigh on my mind. To the folks that do brew it, my hats off to you! with a little bit of jealousy on my part.


----------



## TriniJuice

Steelers4Life said:


> Wait so your saying paying for illegal drugs with paypal is a good idea? I guess I don't agree.



can't post the link, would be breaking rules based on what's on it
but this is just something i found, seemed helpful


----------



## TriniJuice

stonetag said:


> I've often contemplated making my own gear, after I think it through some, I nix the idea. The hassle of getting a reputable source for the raws, all the other ingredients and components of the process, and of the anxiety of whether it will work out as planned always weigh on my mind. To the folks that do brew it, my hats off to you! with a little bit of jealousy on my part.



risk vs reward...i'll take the risk, were pretty much risking everytime we order from an ugl
why not save a couple bucks is the process

check this link out, lol this guy got screwed


----------



## TriniJuice

some more info

What to look for:
A large legit company will have absolutely no problem sending you a sample of anything to have it tested. It costs them nothing and would rather lose a little bit to gain a little bit more. If you ask and they refuse, stay away.

Gear from other countries being sold through China............. Big red flag!! Why would China need to import gear to sell when they can make it a 1000x cheaper here?? On occasion they will manufacture for finished products for other countries(ask, ask, ask)

The English on the bottle/product is incorrect. This is where knowing is half the battle!
1. Incorrect spelling of words=fake

2. Incorrect grammar=GTG

The reason for this is that many companies in China will input their product into a computer translater, but Chinese grammar and English grammar are completely different. So they will translate and paste.

When you eventually make contact with a source, ask as many questions as you can. Most of the people who sell fake shit cant explain any of it to you. A real company will also be able to give you chemical analysis of your product, purity, temp stored etc.

If you meet your source through a BBing forum.................................... Its some dude who lives in his moms apartment here, making gear in his bathroom.


----------



## TriniJuice

1. Those companies, who has Min.order, which normally is 100g, is reliable.

Generally, the real manufacturer has a Min.order limited. The quantity is not less than 100g in the first order, if the suppliers don’t have Min.order limited or the Min.order limited is very small, it is maybe a scam, at least a trade.

2. The customer service is good and prompt.

Real manufacturers always have good and prompt customer service, after you have done the payment, you can always get the tracking number and delivery conditions about the goods.

3. Complete reshipping policies.

Honest manufacturers always have complete reshipping policies. They will reship for you if the packages be seized, so you will not lose anything if you buy from these companies.


----------



## TriniJuice

Steelers4Life said:


> Wait so your saying paying for illegal drugs with paypal is a good idea? I guess I don't agree.



a more direct reasoning to your response

We examined several suppliers online, 95% of suppliers of Steroid Powders accept only Moneygram and Western Union. 5% of them accept Paypal, Bank transfer and directly credit cards like ( Visa , Mastercards , Amex ,  Maestro).

The safest way for customers is Paypal!

Because Paypal asks about invoice and proof of delivery of goods, if not or  the buyer doesn't  receive the package, Paypal locks their account in the shortest time. And the buyers may get their payment smoothly.   So we advice Paypal as the payment if you don't think that the suppier is enough worthy-trusted by you. 

After the first business cooperation or  trust between each other, Western Union or Moneygram is available for buyers.  

BTW, please be careful while you are making your orders with Credit Cards because most of the suppliers does not accept charge back . You know normally you have charge back option in 180 days after you make purchase.But Attention !! these suppliers do not allow for charge backs. So it has no difference from Western Union and Money gram.Western Union and Moneygram are safer than Credit Cards.. Because you have luck of telling to bank that is a suspicious transfer.. Then Bank gets the receiver's name to the black list. So he/she can have problems in his/her country. So we advice you that DO NOT buy Steroid powders online with Credit Cards.


----------



## meat

Ok, here's my question/rant if you will. I served my Country (America) TWICE in a war I didn't agree with, nor want, but did what I did. However, it was a lawful (I guess...) order, and I did what I did as a US Marine Officer, and buried what I consider my "Sons," and was also shot, meaning I CANNOT do heavy squats anymore. Now, just who the **** are these political WHORES to tell me I can't use male hormones as I see fit IN A "FREE" Country that our Founders created to be FREE????!!!!?!?!???? I have to worry about ordering my OWN MALE hormones???? Really?????!!!!???? Believe it or not guys, I used to buy legit human grade gear all over the globe except for my home, America the "free" country... Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## TriniJuice

ehh, seemed like basic info for noobs on the topic (myself)
personally don't believe everything on it as i've purchased from ugl's but seemed like a good idea at first to help those with no knowledge on purchasing
but it seems like i let the forum down  
sigh...


----------



## TriniJuice

drugmonkey93x said:


> u don't know shit on how to get raw powder dude.



lol is this some read between the lines shxt on trying to get your drug addicted ass some coca-cola


----------



## Cobra Strike

Trini and monkey...chill. you both are noobs and thats perfectly ok...if you dont speak up you will never learn so no worries guys..

There really is no way to find out if a source is trusted unless you get trusted reviews or just take a chance and find out yourself


----------



## drugmonkey93x

there's an unlimited supply of test in the united states already If you understand basic chemistry and can follow directions.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

http://www.amazon.com/Chemistry-Mol...TF8&qid=1393737933&sr=8-16&keywords=chemistry

here's your best source.


----------



## TriniJuice

drugmonkey93x said:


> there's an unlimited supply of test in the united states already If you understand basic chemistry and can follow directions.



what you said made no sense
what does me understanding chemistry have to do with a country's supply of test??...
i think your blood pressures a little low from that plan b,
question...are you feeling light-headed?


----------



## TheBlob

I get my raws from Valhalla.. Its on top of Mt. Olympus when Odin pisses I catch it in a bucket. The cold weather crystallizes it and voila! 
 You wanna a free sample? Gimme a shipping addy and ill send you the bucket


----------



## drugmonkey93x

stop hoping on a handout, go get your own.


----------



## Rumpy

Trin, Monkey, I've already given you guys a warning.  You guys sound like little kids.  We have a flame forum, use it.  Keep this childish shit out of the main forums.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

dhea is 2 synths away from test.


----------



## event462

TheBlob said:


> I get my raws from Valhalla.. Its on top of Mt. Olympus when Odin pisses I catch it in a bucket. The cold weather crystallizes it and voila!
> You wanna a free sample? Gimme a shipping addy and ill send you the bucket



Is it wrong that I wanna give you my address now?


----------



## Anabolic Reality

What's really funny is someone will take this "advice" and run with it. I think this thread should be locked on account of pure ignorance. I have a real hard time believing that anyone would take this thread seriously....I don't want it to be true...but I sadly know they will.


----------



## don draco

SFGiants said:


> This thread is a total fail!



This......


----------



## djtmoney1

I been doing western Union for year but since this corona stuff took place my stuff stopped .


----------



## Flyingdragon

Western Union sells raws?




djtmoney1 said:


> I been doing western Union for year but since this corona stuff took place my stuff stopped .


----------

